# Trying new stuff



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Tried a couple of things today to see how they would turn out. Trying to make things different instead of same ole same ole.

One was navy bean soup with dehydrated carrots. When almost done I added venison link sausage that we made last winter. Really good.

The other thing that I made today was cornbread with cream corn in it. Mixed all amounts as the recipe called for but instead of all the milk and oil I just put tiny bits of each in until I got it to the consistency that it should be. 

Thumper liked both.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

sounds yummy lol

hubby gets all pouty and crap when I try to do things different. I just set the jar of peanut butter on the counter and he eats what I make.

I set that rule a long time ago. You don't like what I make theres the peanut butter. I don't run a restaurant.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Genevieve said:


> sounds yummy lol
> 
> hubby gets all pouty and crap when I try to do things different. I just set the jar of peanut butter on the counter and he eats what I make.
> 
> I set that rule a long time ago. You don't like what I make theres the peanut butter. I don't run a restaurant.


You are a big softy. My policy is: you don't like what I make, there is the stove or starve. I then dump the offender's dinner in the pig bucket. To be fair, there were a few occasions where even the pigs starved.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

that started with the kids. and I refuse to let any child go hungry. don't care if their parents are millionaires, if they're hungry in my house they get fed. lol


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

That is funny.
When my wife makes something I don't like I get out the peanut butter.
It kinda ticks her off but we both understand.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

K eats any and everything I make. He has only disliked a few meals I have made. Then once his plate is cleared he tells me to never make it again.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

found a recipe for canning green tomatoes for frying.will post recipe later if anyone is interested.got 6 quarts. gonna try them all this year. will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Tried cold brewed coffee this week  pretty good.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i love trying new stuff every once in a while.and thats how i got my meatloaf recipe.i changed 3 or 4 ingredients..and yes mom was the guinea pig..we both love it so much,i make it time to time.what don't get eaten that night,is great for fold over sandwich's..


----------

